# BEDDING



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

We use the fluffy bedding in our cages. One cage is 3 stories, metal. The other one is 2 stories with a ledge and it's also metal. Both have the little green floors ( magic mats) so they don't get bumblefoot, a fabric crinkly tunnel, towels, igloo, and bedding in the bottom where it has a metal pan. We keep them clean as possible, but it seems to still smell. Should we use a different bedding? I tried to litter train our one set of females. with no suucess. They ate the litter box! I used Potty Litter in it so it was different from the bedding. It didnt seem to matter to them. My bedroom smells all the time except the first day we clean cages. Please help!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Until recenlty we used the Carefresh bedding. The cage would start smelling bad after a day or two, and I mean bad. What we do now is use fleece. We have two fleece liners and they get changed twice a week and a very thorough cleaning of the cage once a week. Problem solved, no more smells, at all.

I know some here use baking soda but I haven't found it to be necessary with the fleece. You can buy it for about $5-$6/yard. Depending on how big your cage is one yard is enough to cover the bottom 3-4 layers thick.

Also for the most part our rats are litter box trained. Although I never felt the dark matter smell hung around once it dries anyway. Any that doesn't quite make in the litter box is cleared up daily. As far as pee goes I'm sure they're urinating wherever they please, but the cage still doesn't smell at all.

Overall we're very happy with the fleece.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd try litter box training again with a different sort of box and litter (perhaps Yesterday's News in a plastic container?)

I do think fabric is awesome, but straight YN on the bottom of the cage could work as well.


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

Just regular fleece? I guess I could get that at Walmart. Yesterdays news is great, my mom uses it in the rabbits litter boxes and there is no smell. Our newer girls have a different smell though, I hope it will work for both. Thanks.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I had forgotten just how bad a cage smelled with carefresh until I picked up the rescue yesterday... 
PEEEEEE-U

I stopped using Carefresh & started using Aspen when I found a supplier that stocked huge bags of Harlan Aspen for right around $13 to $14 a bag. (this isn't the dinky little bag you get at a pet store, it is huge)

For me its economical because, 1-I have multiple cages & 2-I too have not had any luck with litter training of the rats. I also have ferrets & I use Aspen in their litter pan that they use 100%. 

But my rats? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

The best it gets with them is that they poo in only one or two areas of their cages which makes for easy daily cleaning... but they pee everywhere & that is where the real smell comes from. 

Whenever I add a litter pan to the cage they decide to sleep in it. I even tried putting YN in the pan, they dumped it. Then I secured the pan better, they scratched the litter out & tossed it all over. 

I'm going to try litter pans once again when I switch them over to a new cage. I am going to switch my rats & my ferrets over to the FN cages as soon as I can. I think once I have easy access to the insides of the cage I may have better luck with litter training. Plus I won't be breaking my back lifting heavy cages off the bases of their cages when doing cleanings.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

My girls cage can get a bit smelly at times. Most of the time it's OK. I use loads of shredded paper to cover the bottom of the cage and for bedding. Never had any trouble litter training my 6 girls they did it themselves. I know some people love fleece but I was never that keen on it. It needed changing more often to keep the smell down.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Fleece is denfinitely the way to go... it's way cheaper in the long run.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't put anything in their litter box. Too much temptation to dig in it. Beside Oreo would sleep in it if there was anything in it.

They don't alway make it into the litter box but it's close and I consider them trying. Even so since it's close to the litter box cleaning up is easy. Espcially if done every day.


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

SO THEY PEE & POOP ON THE PLASTIC? ISNT THAT MESSY AND STINKY?


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

KAYLASMOM said:


> SO THEY PEE & POOP ON THE PLASTIC? ISNT THAT MESSY AND STINKY?


Not if you clean the cage regularly.


----------



## KAYLASMOM (Oct 19, 2007)

OK, ILL TRY THAT THEN. THANK YOU!


----------

